

Americans own less cars per captia than western europeans - kghose
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/08/its-official-western-europeans-have-more-cars-per-person-than-americans/261108/

======
lifeisstillgood
The report authors seem to be arguing that income inequality in USA is so bad
that an emerging lower/middle class cannot afford cars and the rich have all
the cars they will need.

This strikes me as plausible.

The Atlantic is saying actually our young people aren't poor, they just want
iphones instead.

This strikes me as implausible platitudes.

Is the Atlantic a Left / right wing paper (it appears on HN a lot so I would
like to know)

~~~
dalke
Historically it's a literary magazine. It's changed focus in the last 5-10
years. Andrew Sullivan was an editor there. Sullivan is an "openly gay
Catholic" conservative. Jeffrey Goldberg is a writer there. He was at The New
Yorker, wrote about international human rights, and Castro invited him to
Cuba. James Bennet is the editor-in-chief. He was at the New York Times for
about 15 years before then. As editor he "featured a cover story on Britney
Spears, a change from The Atlantic's tradition in higher culture." (All
cribbed from Wikipedia.)

I would say it's literary and good journalism. If Colbert is right, and
reality as a well-known liberal bias, then it's liberal. Or, see the Talk
section of the WP page for a rather lengthy discussion:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:The_Atlantic> .

I think it's shifting to include more technology coverage under its
traditional cultural commentary/literary style. Sort of somewhere like a mix
of the Economist and Wired.

While I would like that, I'm irritated with them for spamming various sites,
including HN and Reddit. See [http://www.dailydot.com/society/atlantic-
slaterhearst-jared-...](http://www.dailydot.com/society/atlantic-slaterhearst-
jared-keller-reddit/) . I've commented on some of their self-posted links here
on HN, including questions about the article, and got no followup, which tells
me it's more spam than trying to engage in dialog. So I tend to ignore links
to their site.

~~~
_delirium
While I agree that the Atlantic tends to have good journalism, that's most
true of its feature-length articles from the magazine proper. Imo these blog-
style posts that they also do have more mixed quality.

~~~
dalke
I didn't actually follow the link. For the reason I mentioned. :)

